# Cleaning my Ruger M77



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a Ruger M77 7mm RemMag, composite and stainless. It's gotten embarrassingly filthy over the past 3 years, but I am not apt/confident enough to disassemble it and do what's needed. I know how to care for a shot gun, but not a rifle, per se. Is there anyone willing to show me, or point me to a gunsmith would show me for a fair price. I feel like such a lost lil' fawn on this one.

Si Nelson


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-disassemble-your-ruger-m77-mark-ii-hawkeye-rifle-258796/

Here is a video on how to clean your weapon.:thumbsup:


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

straight cash. thanks!


----------

